

Ask HN: What git based wikis are out there? - sippndipp

I'm searching for a git based wiki that is a little bit more stylable than gollum (which looks pretty descend already). Any pointers?
======
basiszwo
Maybe <http://octopress.org/> fits better? Never really used it. I was just
playing around with it.

------
1331
Gitit is really nice:

<http://gitit.net/>

